# Bible Verses to Get Me Through the Day (please contribute!)



## Glib Gurl (Jan 20, 2010)

Okay, so y'all know I've been dealing with crazy folks on the regular at my job . . . so a friend suggested that instead of getting all wound up, that I not only pray for them, but also meditate on the Word, AND kill 'em with kindness (which, y'know, will heap tons of coals upon their head ). So, I thought I would start a thread where folks can post Bible verses that help get them through the day . . . I plan on putting mine on my computer where I can see them 

Here goes:

“Dearly beloved, avenge not yourselves, but rather give place unto wrath: for it is written, Vengeance is mine; I will repay, saith the Lord. Therefore if thine enemy hunger, feed him; if he thirst, give him drink: for in so doing thou shalt heap coals of fire on his head. Be not overcome of evil, but overcome evil with good.” – Romans 12:19-21

“Behold, I send you forth as sheep in the midst of wolves: be ye therefore wise as serpents, and harmless as doves.” – Matthew 10:16


----------



## loolalooh (Jan 20, 2010)

Love this thread!

*2 Cor. 5:7* - For we walk by faith, not by sight. _- reminds me to have trust in God_

*Isaiah 55:9* - For as the heavens are higher than the earth, so are my ways higher than your ways, and my thoughts than your thoughts. _- no one is smarter than God_

*Jame 1:2-4 *- My brethren, count it all joy when ye fall into diverse temptations, knowing this: that the trying of your faith worketh patience. But let patience have her perfect work, that ye may be perfect and entire, lacking nothing. 

*Jame 1:5-8 *- 5If any of you lack wisdom, let him ask of God, who giveth to all men liberally and upbraideth not, and it shall be given him. But let him ask in faith, never wavering; for he that wavereth is like a wave of the sea, driven and tossed by the wind. For let not that man think that he shall receive anything of the Lord. A doubleminded man is unstable in all his ways.  _- ask for wisdom without doubting_


----------



## JinaRicci (Jan 20, 2010)

Glib Gurl said:


> Okay, so y'all know I've been dealing with crazy folks on the regular at my job . . . so a friend suggested that instead of getting all wound up, that I not only pray for them, but also meditate on the Word, AND kill 'em with kindness (which, y'know, will heap tons of coals upon their head ). So, I thought I would start a thread where folks can post Bible verses that help get them through the day . . . I plan on putting mine on my computer where I can see them
> 
> Here goes:
> 
> ...


 

That's so weird- I read this text just this morning as part of the lesson on Peace. 

Here's another: 
*Blessed are the peacemakers: for they shall be called the children of God. *

*Matthew 5:9*

I pray that God helps you through this situation- that He uses it for your own good so that His name is glorified.


----------



## BrandNew (Jan 20, 2010)

I love this thread! I deal with difficult people daily as well.

For I know the plans I have for you, plans to prosper you and not to harm you, plans to give you hope and a future. Jeremiah 29:11

Psalm 18:30: As for God, His way is perfect; the word of the Lord is flawless. He is a shield for all who take refuge in Him.

If a man will not work, he shall not eat. 2 Thessalonians 3:10

And we know that in all things God works for the good of those who love him, who have been called according to his purpose. Romans 8:28


----------



## LivinMyLifeLikeItsGolden (Jan 20, 2010)

Don't have my bible on me so forgive me if I misquote but I always loved:

Trust the Lord with all your heart, and lean not on your own understanding ~ Proverbs 3:5

and

But encourage one another daily, as long as it is called Today, so that none of you may be hardened by sin's deceitfulness ~ Hebrews 3:13


----------



## joy2day (Jan 20, 2010)

Philippians 1:6 (Amplified)

"And I am convinced and sure of this very thing, tha He Who began a good work in you will continue until the day of Jesus Christ [right up to the time of His return], developing [that good work] and perfecting and bringing it to full completion in you."


John 14:1 (Amplified)

"Let not your heart be troubled (distressed, agitated), You believe in and adhere to and trust in and rely on God; believe in and adhere to and trust in and rely also on Me."


Psalm 1 (Amplified) entire psalm is beautiful, but just for your reading here...

"Blessed (Happy, fortunate, prosperous, and enviable) is the man who walks and lives not in the counsel of the ungodly [following their advice, their plans and purposes], nor stands [submissive and inactive] in the path where sinners walk, not sits down [to relax and rest] where the scornful and mockers gather."


----------



## Poohbear (Jan 21, 2010)

“Do not be deceived: God cannot be mocked. A man reaps what he sows. The one who sows to please his sinful nature, from that nature will reap destruction; the one who sows to please the Spirit, from the Spirit will reap eternal life.” Galatians 6:7-8


----------

